# The Delta Has Landed



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello again folks,

I thought that I might start a new thread as my original one regarding this used table saw was getting a little long. A short recap. Used Delta 36-320C. Original asking price $150. My offer of $100 was accepted (sight unseen). So, here is how my adventure went:

1) Agreed to meet with the seller yesterday morning.
2) Made it clear from the outset that I may or may not purchase the saw depending on it's condition. No hard feelings!
3) After chatting it up with the gentlemen for a while it was time to get down to business.
4) Before I ever got around to powering up the saw I began tinkering with the fence. See video for how it moved around and did not lock into place properly.
5) Went no further. Told him I would pass. His response: "How about I make you a deal?" I will give it to you free of charge, otherwise I am putting it out on the curb.
6) Really ??? Decision, decisions, decisions!
7) Alright then. He helped me load it up into the SUV and off I went. Yes, yes. I know that I should have had him plug it in before leaving.
8) To say that I am a risk taker would be an understatement.
9) Set it up this morning with my son-in-law. A little house keeping and we proceeded to fasten the top to the stand and we were off to the races.
10) Checked for any blade wobble, ran the cranks all the way to full position and back...smooth, 
10) Ripped a short 4" piece of MDF right down the middle. Smooth and clean. Only wish there was a splitter installed though. Considering a custom insert plate with MicroJig system for peace of mind.

Here is a short video of the fence movement

https://imgur.com/vtN2TpK


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

If the moderator(s) of this site feel that the posting of multiple pics is taxing on the forums database, I would gladly provide links to an external media hosting source instead. Thank you


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

peterbata said:


> If the moderator(s) of this site feel that the posting of multiple pics is taxing on the forums database, I would gladly provide links to an external media hosting source instead. Thank you


You're good on that end, Peter. Post all you want. We actually prefer uploading them here as opposed to links to offsite hosting.

=====================================
Here are some photo posting tips if you’re taking photos with your phone or iPad – the best way for proper orientation is to shoot landscape (widescreen). Rotate your phone or iPad CCW for proper orientation. If you want your photos to be portrait then open the photo in a viewer on your computer, rotate it to the orientation you want, then save it in that orientation. It will be correct when you upload it to the servers here. If you’re shooting video please shoot widescreen like our monitors, not portrait. 

The best way to post photos in line with your text is to use Go Advanced below the Quick Reply window. If you’re starting a new thread then you’re automatically in the Advanced editor. Click on the Paper Clip on the ribbon bar and that will bring up a dialogue box where you can browse to your photos. Upload them and then put your cursor where you want a photo, hit the dropdown beside the Paper Clip, and choose the photo you want inserted. If you have several photos and just want them at the end of your text then put your cursor at the end and hit the Insert All on the dropdown list of photos.

Always post a photo rather than a link; most folks won't click on a link. 
=====================================

David


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

The tips are much appreciated David. Have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> That looks like a good solid saw. One suggestion though is that since it appears to be a direct drive saw, if there is any indication that the bearings in the motor might be going bad then stop right away and replace them. That motor might be difficult to replace and trying to run it with bearings dragging could cause it to burnout the windings in the motor. Bearings are easy to fix. Windings not so much. I'm curious what the board attached to the fence is for?


Thanks Chuck. I agree. It does appear to be direct drive. I wonder why a drive belt appears on the Toolparts list. Now, I have to figure out how to solidify the fence.

226 34-674 DRIVE BELT/34-670


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Maybe it was the angle of the camera. Can you look in and see motor and arbor separate and joined by belts?
> 
> I had purchased an aftermarket fence for my old Sears back up saw so when I gave the Sears to my in-laws after I bought my Rockwell off a friend and I switched it's fence for the after market one. The Rockwell fence seemed okay but my aftermarket one was better. It was made in Ontario and I think it still is and it's cheaper than most after market fences. It's sold under the name Accusquare now. It was Mule back when I bought it. I've been very happy with it. If you feel you need to switch yours out it's a consideration. I've also seen Vega recommended.


Thank you for that valuable information Chuck. Much appreciated.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I'm curious what the board attached to the fence is for?



I did the same for my Darra James, initially...for me, it keeps the metal fence off the top...slides better, aligns better, wipes sawdust better. I have a very similar fence that has the same adjustments. Once I started using a short fence, I didn't need it anymore as the short fence did the same thing...keep the metal off the iron...

Of course, the previous owner could have had a different reason...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It looks like a right tilt...just be careful when making bevel cuts...you don't want to jam the inside piece between blade and fence...


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Nickp said:


> I did the same for my Darra James, initially...for me, it keeps the metal fence off the top...slides better, aligns better, wipes sawdust better. I have a very similar fence that has the same adjustments. Once I started using a short fence, I didn't need it anymore as the short fence did the same thing...keep the metal off the iron...
> 
> Of course, the previous owner could have had a different reason...


Hello Nick. Take a look at the first picture that I posted. When I asked what the wooden contraption was all about he said that he wasn't using the saw very much so it sort of doubled as a small workbench. I imagine that the piece of wood attached to the metal fence was used as a stopper of sorts. Short fence? You lost me there. Sorry!


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Nickp said:


> It looks like a right tilt...just be careful when making bevel cuts...you don't want to jam the inside piece between blade and fence...


Yes it is a right tilt.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I can't help with the saw, being in Australia, I can help by letting you know that you can use Windows Photo Viewer to rotate photos in whatever folder they are in, turn them clockwise, anticlockwise, upside down, whatever you want and then close them and they will stay in the new attitude. Takes a second to do. N


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

peterbata said:


> Hello Nick. Take a look at the first picture that I posted. When I asked what the wooden contraption was all about he said that he wasn't using the saw very much so it sort of doubled as a small workbench. I imagine that the piece of wood attached to the metal fence was used as a stopper of sorts. Short fence? You lost me there. Sorry!



I should have been more clear...

A short fence is literally a short fence...a piece of wood attached to the rip fence that only goes as far as the cutting edge of the blade. At that point, the blade and fence have done their job. Once the piece has gone beyond the cutting edge of the blade no further aligning can be done. Misalignment, however, can happen when the fence is "toed-in"... The short fence need only be as long as it comfortably can align the workpiece going into the blade. My short fence is made of 3/4" and is as tall as the original fence and goes all the way back to the release.

My old Darra James doesn't have the usual safety devices (guard, splitters, riving knife) so the short fence allows plenty of space between the blade and the fence AFTER the saw teeth have done their job. 

I won't be home til tomorrow so I'll snap a picture then...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

After looking at your video about the fence... My thoughts are it appears to be a cam action type locking device, where pushing down on the handle should lock the fence. It appears to me the handle or complete cam lever assembly is upside down. the tell tale is the plastic handle on the locking lever seems to be upside down. There may be something missing between the cam locking lever and the rail...and the previous owner flipped the cam lock over to try to get it working again.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I may be wrong but I suspect there will be adjustments you can make to the fence but if all else fails look at replacing the fence with a third party fence. Isn't that hard and considering the price you paid it isn't like you'll be over investing. That said check everything else as advised before putting anything into the saw. If the motor is going bad, bearings are not so good you'll end up with a bigger investment then you thought. Winding can be checked by electrical resistance measurements but you'll need to find a shop like a generator rebuild shop to get that and I'm guessing the specs on that motor. I'd call around to motor rebuild shops and see what they advise. If the motor checks out I'd look into the fence and see if there are adjustments to make it secure and square. Then move on to cleaning to cast table and other metal parts followed by a good waxing of those surfaces. Keep in mind that the HP of the motor may be a limiting factor of what and how fast you can cut.

Years ago I had an inexpensive Craftsman direct drive table saw that I couldn't stand. It was way under powered and I took it back within the 1st week. So test when it's in safe condition and see if it's capable of your expectations before going too far.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you all. As always, you have been so very helpful. Much appreciated. Peter


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a fence in good condition that appears to be the same as the one on your saw, but it came from a Delta 34-444 Contractor's saw. I don't have the rails, only the fence. It is yours for the cost of shipping, if you want it. I ended up with it after combining two 34-444 saws to make one good one. This fence is in my way so the price is right, FREE except for shipping. If you want it, send me a PM with your phone # and address. I'll get a shipping cost and we'll go from there.

Charley


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

CharleyL said:


> I have a fence in good condition that appears to be the same as the one on your saw, but it came from a Delta 34-444 Contractor's saw. I don't have the rails, only the fence. It is yours for the cost of shipping, if you want it. I ended up with it after combining two 34-444 saws to make one good one. This fence is in my way so the price is right, FREE except for shipping. If you want it, send me a PM with your phone # and address. I'll get a shipping cost and we'll go from there.
> 
> Charley


Hello Charley. Perhaps, the pics that I have attached can shed some light on exactly what model fence that came with this particular model.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> After looking at your video about the fence... My thoughts are it appears to be a cam action type locking device, where pushing down on the handle should lock the fence. It appears to me the handle or complete cam lever assembly is upside down. the tell tale is the plastic handle on the locking lever seems to be upside down. There may be something missing between the cam locking lever and the rail...and the previous owner flipped the cam lock over to try to get it working again.


You are absolutely right about both the fence being a cam action locking type and the fact that it was installed upside down for reasons that are beyond my comprehension!


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a question about the ruler that runs along the fence track (for lack of a better term) If I line up the fence at "0" inches look at how far the fence is from the blade. Am I missing something. Has the fence guide been improperly installed as well.


----------



## Woiim (Oct 28, 2016)

Peter just be careful, going by your last photo under the saw it appears you have no arbor washer on the outside of the blade. This is bad since the nut can crack the blade when done up with out the face arbor to spread the load


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Woiim said:


> Peter just be careful, going by your last photo under the saw it appears you have no arbor washer on the outside of the blade. This is bad since the nut can crack the blade when done up with out the face arbor to spread the load


Thank you. Could you kindly point that out to me in the picture.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Woiim said:


> Peter just be careful, going by your last photo under the saw it appears you have no arbor washer on the outside of the blade. This is bad since the nut can crack the blade when done up with out the face arbor to spread the load


I took a look at the pictures that I attached in an earlier post. I have included one here. I am guessing that the arbor washer sits against the blade before the bolt, correct?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> I took a look at the pictures that I attached in an earlier post. I have included one here. I am guessing that the arbor washer sits against the blade before the bolt, correct?


it sets under the nut and against the blade
there should be a washer on both sides of the blade...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

peterbata said:


> I have a question about the ruler that runs along the fence track (for lack of a better term) If I line up the fence at "0" inches look at how far the fence is from the blade. Am I missing something. Has the fence guide been improperly installed as well.



Looking at the earlier pictures of the saw it looks like the rail is installed one bolt hole to the right from where it should be...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Peter, Your saw appears to be a 'Right Tilt" saw. If standing on the operator side (front), when tilted to 45 degrees... the blade tilts to the right. The fence on a right tilt saw should be positioned to the left of the blade. With the blade angle set at "0" (90 degrees) the scale should show the distance from the fence to the closest side of the tooth on blade. You can purchase stick on scales in either right or left reading scales if replacements are needed. Before considering scale replacements you need to learn how to tune your saw. Tuning your saw takes some time... but don't overlook it. Tuning the saw will remove the most prevalent hazards that can cause serious accidents.

Carey spotted the missing arbor washer... it needs to be replaced before running the saw with the blade installed. Safety issue!


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

gmercer_48083 said:


> Peter, Your saw appears to be a 'Right Tilt" saw. If standing on the operator side (front), when tilted to 45 degrees... the blade tilts to the right. The fence on a right tilt saw should be positioned to the left of the blade. With the blade angle set at "0" (90 degrees) the scale should show the distance from the fence to the closest side of the tooth on blade. You can purchase stick on scales in either right or left reading scales if replacements are needed. Before considering scale replacements you need to learn how to tune your saw. Tuning your saw takes some time... but don't overlook it. Tuning the saw will remove the most prevalent hazards that can cause serious accidents.
> 
> Carey spotted the missing arbor washer... it needs to be replaced before running the saw with the blade installed. Safety issue!


Indeed it is a right tilt. Do you have any suggestions as to where I might purchase the missing arbor washer. Thank you


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

I tried my best to get a better shot of the motor and how the blade is being held in place. There appears to be a washer on the inside of the shaft as well as another just before the bolt. I have also included what appears to be the arbor washer from the PDF documentation that I found online. Looks like it may be number 175 on the diagram part #1345733.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Peter...that washer is just a plain ole galvanized washer...I would suggest not using it...

Chances are that any washer from just about any saw will do...the washer is hardened and bigger in outside diameter than what you have now. The arbor shaft is 5/8" and any arbor washer should do. As you might know, the blade is held onto the shaft by pressure/friction being sandwiched by the washers/arbor on both sides. They are made/machined to hold and not allow slipping. It would be dangerous to use it as is...

I checked for that washer for your saw and it appears it is OBSOLETE; No Replacement (Tool Parts Direct). eReplacementparts.com does not have it either.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Nickp said:


> Peter...that washer is just a plain ole galvanized washer...I would suggest not using it...
> 
> Chances are that any washer from just about any saw will do...the washer is hardened and bigger in outside diameter than what you have now. The arbor shaft is 5/8" and any arbor washer should do. As you might know, the blade is held onto the shaft by pressure/friction being sandwiched by the washers/arbor on both sides. They are made/machined to hold and not allow slipping. It would be dangerous to use it as is...
> 
> I checked for that washer for your saw and it appears it is OBSOLETE; No Replacement (Tool Parts Direct). eReplacementparts.com does not have it either.


Hello Nick. I really appreciate the fact that you took the time to seek out that part for me. Apparently, there are washers that fasten clockwise or counter clockwise. Something else to look out for I suppose.

My search took me here:

https://www.mikestools.com/36-659-Delta-Arbor-Nut-Assembly-Rt-Tilt-Table-Saws.aspx

Which led me to the item that is pictured as an attachment. No such luck unfortunately! I wonder if an arbor washer from another manufacturer might do DeWalt, Ryobi, Ridgid, etc. Perhaps, I can try the big box stores. Pretty frustrating trying to find parts for these vintage units


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Not exactly sure what this is:

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLADE-WASHER-for-a-Delta-Unisaw-New-HEAVY-DUTY-Perfect-match-to-the-arbor-/324136877794


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is what you are looking for...


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Stick486 said:


> what you are looking for...


Apparently I am missing the arbor washer

https://www.routerforums.com/2147741-post29.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

peterbata said:


> Hello Nick. I really appreciate the fact that you took the time to seek out that part for me. *Apparently, there are washers that fasten clockwise or counter clockwise.* Something else to look out for I suppose.
> 
> My search took me here:
> 
> ...




Yes...you would need a left thread or counter-clockwise to tighten. With the motor to the right of the blade (looking from operator position) it is required to spin clockwise in order to have the blade spin towards you (above the table). A left thread will tighten at startup and under load as opposed to right thread (clockwise) which would loosen at start and load... 

The proper washer is machined such that the entire washer (save for a slight galley somewhere in its face) will mate with the blade. That galvanized washer you now have is stamped (most likely) and not likely flat enough to mate properly with the blade.

When the motor stops the blade will want to continue spinning and since there is no load created by the motor to the nut, the blade would try to spin the left-thread nut off...OUCH...! ! So it's important to get the right nut/washer on there...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

peterbata said:


> Not exactly sure what this is:
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLADE-WASHER-for-a-Delta-Unisaw-New-HEAVY-DUTY-Perfect-match-to-the-arbor-/324136877794


The dark washer is what the part number refers to...it is a washer whose diameter matches the arbor. It is intended to be used with a separate nut.

If you look closely, the dark washer is convex to the center...the separate nut will tighten it against the blade.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

peterbata said:


> Not exactly sure what this is:
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/BLADE-WASHER-for-a-Delta-Unisaw-New-HEAVY-DUTY-Perfect-match-to-the-arbor-/324136877794


that is what you are looking for...
the dark washer....


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Nickp said:


> The dark washer is what the part number refers to...it is a washer whose diameter matches the arbor. It is intended to be used with a separate nut.
> 
> If you look closely, the dark washer is convex to the center...the separate nut will tighten it against the blade.


So, is this what I should be using / ordering then?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

peterbata said:


> So, is this what I should be using / ordering then?



Yes...but you need to make sure the outside washer you order is the same outside diameter as the inside washer or arbor face. The two should be the same diameter so there's equal pressure on both sides of the blade.

While you're in there, make sure the nut you have is the one that belongs on the saw and not just a cheapie hardware store nut...just in case the previous owner didn't just cobble it together for the sale...


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Nickp said:


> Yes...but you need to make sure the outside washer you order is the same outside diameter as the inside washer or arbor face. The two should be the same diameter so there's equal pressure on both sides of the blade.
> 
> While you're in there, make sure the nut you have is the one that belongs on the saw and not just a cheapie hardware store nut...just in case the previous owner didn't just cobble it together for the sale...


Well, it starting to look and sound like a Frankenstein horror movie. All kidding aside, I would like to get this old battle axe up and running. I have a few small cuts that need to be done and then that may be it until next spring. We'll. I will definitely give some thought into buying new in the future, if need be. Thanks again for all the help and great advice. Much appreciated. Nick.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Peter and others that have commented; is it normal that the saw has Delta name on the front and the parts list is Rockwell ??? could this be like Peter said '' a Frankenstein '' saw ?

For the washer Peter there are several places in Laval that repair power tools, I am sure they will have something in stock. 
I think that for the price you did well and this saw can be brought back to a good standard of operation and you will get good use from it. 

If you need any help just give me a call but please do it soon. I will be starting the fall sessions of my woodworking classes on the 17th. Demand was so strong that I must give 2 classes one 9AM til noon and one 1PM til 4PM.
BTW, that saw sure looks direct drive to me ! My King is also direct drive and I love it.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

Danman1957 said:


> Peter and others that have commented; is it normal that the saw has Delta name on the front and the parts list is Rockwell ??? could this be like Peter said '' a Frankenstein '' saw ?
> 
> For the washer Peter there are several places in Laval that repair power tools, I am sure they will have something in stock.
> I think that for the price you did well and this saw can be brought back to a good standard of operation and you will get good use from it.
> ...


Thank you so much Dan. I wish your classes were held closer to the city. I would surely benefit from your years of expertise. And, thanks again for the offer to assist me over the phone. You're a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

@Cherryville Chuck I believe that it was you who asked me if the motor was direct drive or not. I have been scouring the internet and came across some posts and pictures. I think that the belt may be concealed under the motor housing. From what I see in this photo anyway


----------



## J0seph (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is a sight, ereplacement parts, and list of parts for your saw. The nut is part number 177 for 14.03 and the washer is part number 176 for 2.99.
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-34670-type-inch-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_7069.html


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

J0seph said:


> Here is a sight, ereplacement parts, and list of parts for your saw. The nut is part number 177 for 14.03 and the washer is part number 176 for 2.99.
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-34670-type-inch-table-saw-parts-c-3275_3334_7069.html


Are you referring to the arbor washer and nut. If so, part number 176 is described as a seat and is no longer available. Could it be part number 178 instead ($2.99). And, it just occurred to me that I was on this site earlier today and saw the very same parts. When I click on the part details I am shown a list of compatible machines (see attached screenshot). I do not see mine listed there (36-320C). Not to say that it might not work. I just want to be sure before placing my order. Perhaps, I should contact them.

Thank you so much for taking the time to research this for me. I really appreciate it. Peter


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

I recently got rid of a Ryobi portable table saw. I got up this morning wondering if I had thrown out all the nuts and bolts that were removed when I dismantled the thing. I rummaged through the trash bin in the garage and lo and behold I came across what appears to be the arbor washer and nut that held the blade down on the Ryobi. Now let's see if they are compatible with this Delta that I inherited


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Peter if the outside size of the washer is the same as the outside size of the arbor I would use it. Slide the washer on without a blade and see.


----------



## peterbata (Nov 29, 2018)

TenGees said:


> Peter if the outside size of the washer is the same as the outside size of the arbor I would use it. Slide the washer on without a blade and see.


Hello TenGees. Thank you for chiming in. I have installed the arbor washer and tightened down the nut. Made a few test cuts and all appears to be fine for the time being. I have attached what the arbor and flat washer looked like before use. I hope that the flat washer is large enough. I know that the arbor washer seemed to fit properly against it. Blade first / washer / then flanged arbor washer / followed by nut.


----------

